# OT post What are you paying for propane for house/shop OT post



## Kevinb71 (Feb 5, 2014)

This is somewhat off topic, but i heat my shop and house with propane. Our house I have the propane on contract(thankfully) for $1.49, but the shop right now just has a 100 gal bottle and they won't fill under our contract. Right now today the refill price is $3.99 a gal!. It was up to 5.20 for a short time.anic: Just wondering if it's just regional (South Dakota and North Dakota) or more nationwide. We can't seem to get any better idea why than "there's a shortage." Just wondering what others are seeing right now.


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 5, 2014)

I haven't had a 100 lb. bottle filled since the supposed shortage started but I get mine from a CoOp and it's been the same price($65) for a couple of years. I only use the bottles for the cooking stove in the old farm house I use for butchering.

I paid $2.17 a gal. the first week of Jan. to have the tank at my house filled.

How far is the shop from the main tank? Here they charged about $1 a foot plus the cost of another regulator to add a another run from the tank.


----------



## Kevinb71 (Feb 5, 2014)

Tank is completely on the other side of the house from the shop and the ground is frozen HARD. It was more just about what the price is for the propane now.


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 5, 2014)

Supposedly the shortage is due to the harsh winter this year.......polar vortex BS.  Several states have seen price gouging and taken steps against it.

Like you I buy on a contract basis.......$1.59 for this winter......for just this issue.  The last two years I didn't use the contracted amount so I cut back a little this year.  Obviously I guessed wrong.

Steve


----------



## davidh (Feb 5, 2014)

northwest wi, near $5,  I contracted for $1.39........but they only fill to 1/2 tank.  good business sense but im really happy I contracted for 2500 gal. . .


----------



## valleyboy101 (Feb 5, 2014)

My tank here in eastern Ontario was filled a little over a week age for $1.37/litre ($5.00/gal), last summer it was $0.62 ($2.30/gal).  I mostly heat the house with wood and at the price of running my backup propane furnace, the wood fire doesn't go out for long.
Michael


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 5, 2014)

Bought some today for $3.20/gal. Can't remember for sure, but not long ago it was $2.79/gal

Ironic, since it is basically local to me. Ours comes from less than 50 miles away


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 5, 2014)

If you look in the how do you heat your shop there are more but I just got a refill on my 500 lb tank at $2.42 a gal in TN.

Todd


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 6, 2014)

I didn't think to put it down but my shop is 150' away from my house and the tank another 75' cost about $600 to run the line to my shop. The good thing about it is the 90 percent furnace was free and so was to all the duct work. Just my labor to help scrap the building it was in.

Todd


----------



## Kevinb71 (Feb 6, 2014)

The driver that fills our tank filled us on Jan 5 and he said then that it would have been $2.05 if not on contract. Jan 28 our rental house tenant wanted to add some to his and it was $*5.20*. He promptly went out to cut more wood for the woodburner. Suddenly the work involved with wood was not so bad!


----------

